# Male and Female behavior differences?



## thestem07 (Jan 27, 2010)

This may seem like an odd question and I dont really expect to get alot of info on it, but anyways here it goes.
Is there any behavior differences between males and females? 

Such as my male after he goes to the bathroom tends to (actually always) kind of drags the base of his tail for a bit, in almost a "cleaning up" sort of way. I have caught a few minor mentions that this is a male trait and that females tend to not behave like this.
I know it could just be an individually based behavior and pure chance that the few mentions I have seen/heard are all males, but its worth a shot.

Are there any/any other behavior differences between males and females?
I know about the Jowls and the beads, and that the most accurate way is by probing (preformed by an experienced person) I am not really looking for a sure fire way of determining the gender, just wondering if there are any differences.

Thanks


----------



## reptastic (Jan 27, 2010)

there is another member on here jefroka who male giant does that, my tegu does it also, im not 100% sure but i think my tegu is a female. i remember bobby(i think) mentioned that female reds do this during breeding season. im not sure if its a definate clue as to sex.


----------



## mis jaksin (Jan 28, 2010)

you will also find sperm plugs in the urates if it is a male (they kinda look like white strings). my gu also drags his hiney after he goes... and he is a definite boy.


----------



## thestem07 (Jan 28, 2010)

I didnt think this behavior was gender related but it didnt hurt to ask. Thank you all for the responses. As I mentioned before I am almost 100% sure I have a male, I was just wondering cause I had caught a few others mention it. 
I will look for the sperm plugs next time he is out and goes, just to confirm he is a he. 
I take it there really isn't a mentionable difference between male in female behavior then.
Thanks again and I wish you the best of luck with your tegus and in life in general.


----------

